# (Taco Bell) My tacos are under siege!



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.wsfa.com/Global/story.asp?S=13885025


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ew...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

taco bell is health food. i love it!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here's the filed complaint.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Where's the BEEF!!!


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

figured that, lol, any way a company can save money, they will save it


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I read some of the complaint and got all the way to the pictures then got hungry. LOL


----------



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

wow, no more taco bell for me...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It says NON-MEAT extenders. Soy, grains, etc, etc. It's better than saying there IS meat in there but it's NOT beef! That'd sure make ya wonder what other kind of meat they used. LOL I'd rather have the extenders thank you.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I have always heard that their meat was like one grade above dog food.. I guess the rumor was true.. LOL That's why when I go there I always order the chicken soft tacos.. HMMM Wonder if it's real chicken ?? LMAO Several years ago there was another taco chain here called Taco Town, they shut them down because they were using horse meat in their tacos !!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

omg! horse meat 
i never ate taco town thankfully.

im stickin with taco bell. i love the heck out of it and its not killed me yet. im with bruin.. extend me!


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

just had a #4 a few minutes ago, i love there mexican pizzas !, maybe they have some of that extension stuff in there too :thinking:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah mayne u got extended


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I need an extension....

...wait...ohhh! We're talking about food...gotcha.


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> yeah mayne u got extended


haha thats what i figured :bigok:


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

A few years ago I was a big Taco Bell fan. I got tired of them not putting any meat on the tacos and burritos but still charging for it. I hardly ever eat there now.


----------



## DirtyTruckz (Jan 27, 2011)

Haha. I heard about this elsewhere. I'm not surprised. It's Taco Bell; the cheapest food on the planet. I do know that it tastes good and it fills me and its really cheap. I won't shy away. Sometimes you get what ya pay for!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i only eat at taco bell when i get hungry at like 2:00 A.M. lol. Its about the only place here in Tifton open at that time. drunk ordering FTW... haha


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

Taco bell's beef has less beef in it than dog food and my dog eats the cheap stuff.
<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="if(typeof(jsCall)=='function'){jsCall();}else{setTimeout('jsCall()',500);}" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yay! http://www.cnbc.com/id/41308545

get em taco bell!

all u fake-beef haters!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

WOW > _However, most say it's unlikely to seriously dent Taco Bell's image or business, *which serves 35 million people a week.*_


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

I think their image needs to be dented. Years ago it was one of my favorite places to eat but I rarely eat there now because they don't sell anything close to what is pictured on their menu boards.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ while i agree with you there, that seems to be the case anywhere you go.
All the pics are embellished.

jawn - taco bell made 2.9 billion in revenue in in 2010


----------

